# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Breeding, Eggs, Tadpoles, etc >  Breeding d.tinctorius matécho

## cbrousseau

Hey everyone! I have a quick question hopefully someone can help. I have 4 tinctorius matechos that I have been trying to breed for the past 6 months now. I bought them about a year ago now all as froglets I was told that 3 were 6 months out of the water and 1 was about 4 1/2 so that puts them at about a year and 5 months old. I have 3 males (as fare as I can tell) and 1 big female I'd post photos but I really don't know how. I also have 2 coco huts in the tank with petri dishes. I feel like I've tried everything. I've tried doing a mock rainy season feeding every day when watering twice everyday then stop water as much maybe every other and feeding them less. Still nothing could it be they still arent old enough? Should I buy another take and separate the frogs so there's only a pair in my large tank?? I'm stumped if anyone could help it would be great!!!!

----------


## bshmerlie

I usually only do pairs with all my Tincs and have success that way. I use the coco huts with the petri dish under it.  I don't pay too much attention to them after that but I will say my Matechos are the least prolific off all my tincs.  Don't ask me why.  They are also my youngest pair so that may play a part in it.  I have only pulled two babies from that tank over the last six months so I haven't been too successful with them either.  My tanks are pretty over grown right now and there could be babies hiding and I wouldn't know it.   :Smile:   I kind of just let my frogs be.  I have an automated misting system that comes on for a few seconds 3-4 times a day.  They put the tads in little puddles on the ground because I don't have bowls or any other place for them to put them.  Again I kind of just let my frogs do their own thing and then pull babies when I spot them hopping around the tank.   :Smile:   The age of your frogs is more likely the reason.  15 months old is still a little young for some tincs.  If they hit the 2 year mark and aren't producing then I would start to worry. I also think I would separate out and just keep them in mated pairs.  If you can figure out the sexes for certain then there are people that may be willing to trade with you for another female.  That way you can have two pairs.  That would probably be less stressful on the frogs and you might have more success.

----------


## cbrousseau

Thank you for the help! I've been wanting to split the group up for a while now but I just haven't gotten around to it. These are my first darts so they are still new to me.. I gotta say I've kept a lot of different types of frogs but these are the most interesting. Thanks again for the help I'm ganna try the things you've said sit back wait and keep my fingers crossed!

----------


## cbrousseau

Well I guess I'm all set hahah I had so time on my hands today so I thought I'd take a peek and look to see if I had any eggs and boom there's a set of 4 eggs there. I looked under the other coco hut and there's a bunch of 8 there i don't know where they came from but it's vary welcomed  :Smile:

----------


## bshmerlie

Thats great.  See...just let them do their thing. When they're ready you'll know it.

----------



----------

